# New Girl on VW Vortex, w B8 Audi A4



## NAUDI_A4 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello 

My Names Lauren, Im In the Jacksonville NC area in Camp Lejeune, Had the absolute pleasure of meeting GIXXIE and her Husband, and spending time with a ton of fellow euro enthusiast at our car club CCE  they always talk about VW Vortex so i figured Id join up to say hi! so if you see the Audi say HI!!! 

so about what i drive, its a 2009 Audi A4 quattro. 
I have all my mods in my sig lol :laugh: so please feel free to read them. 

and now a little intro to the car. thanks to GIXXIE a lot of these are from her!  



















































a little sneak peak of the boyfriends dub


----------



## NAUDI_A4 (Jul 28, 2012)

and a nice Before all the crazy **** We've done to the car LOL it was stock at one point... i think the first month i had it :screwy: lol 










and both my audis in one spot at one point  










no longer own the silver one


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Also, don't forget about * www.Audizine.com * :snowcool:


----------



## NAUDI_A4 (Jul 28, 2012)

NYEuroTuner said:


> Also, don't forget about * www.Audizine.com * :snowcool:


 

 one step ahead already on there


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Thing is looking clean! Nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

NAUDI_A4 said:


> one step ahead already on there


----------



## newpen (Jul 20, 2012)

So Nice ^^


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Beautiful car..!


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

Good looking car!


----------



## bigslim1976 (Jun 18, 2009)

I hate it! Drive it into a brick wall!


----------

